# feeding of minnows



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

i am feeding my big rhom with minnows and he likes it although he ate raw shrimp in the begining , but he doesnt perfer them anymore so i tried minnows made sure they are free of any disease he almost 11" need yr comments .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.

What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
> Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
> If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


bud
same old bullshit of thiaminase an enzymes i dont believe in this my rhom is now old enough wont growq anymore so why worry bu i do make sure the minnows are free of any disease


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha Tank said:


> If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
> Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
> If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


bud
same old bullshit of thiaminase an enzymes i dont believe in this my rhom is now old enough wont growq anymore so why worry bu i do make sure the minnows are free of any disease








[/quote]

old enough so wont grow any more? i doubt u have a 18+ rhom sitting in ur tank.

and if ur going to be ignorant like that then why the hell did u ask if they were okay to feed.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
> Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
> If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


bud
same old bullshit of thiaminase an enzymes i dont believe in this my rhom is now old enough wont growq anymore so why worry bu i do make sure the minnows are free of any disease








[/quote]

old enough so wont grow any more? i doubt u have a 18+ rhom sitting in ur tank.

and if ur going to be ignorant like that then why the hell did u ask if they were okay to feed.
[/quote]
dawaz 
i thought you were a intellegent PERSON , its hurts if you talk like other school kids i try my best not to be rude i will ask what i need to ask its a free forum


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, so...I'm confused.

If you ask if minnows are okay to feed and you say you've made sure they're free of disease (how did you do that, BTW?), what sorts of roadblocks were you looking for in terms of the minnow feeding? I know you didn't expect the thiaminase (which is a completely legitimate concern!), but what sorts of negatives did you expect other than that? I'm curious and not trying to attack but merely trying to feel out what sorts of answers you had hoped not to hear.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha Tank said:


> If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
> Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
> If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


bud
same old bullshit of thiaminase an enzymes i dont believe in this my rhom is now old enough wont growq anymore so why worry bu i do make sure the minnows are free of any disease








[/quote]

old enough so wont grow any more? i doubt u have a 18+ rhom sitting in ur tank.

and if ur going to be ignorant like that then why the hell did u ask if they were okay to feed.
[/quote]
dawaz 
i thought you were a intellegent PERSON , its hurts if you talk like other school kids i try my best not to be rude i will ask what i need to ask its a free forum








[/quote]

Its a free forum yes, true, but if ur going to ask a question and then reply ignorantly, then wtf, why ask the question if u know what answers ur gonna get!?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

uh oh


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
> Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
> If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


bud
same old bullshit of thiaminase an enzymes i dont believe in this my rhom is now old enough wont growq anymore so why worry bu i do make sure the minnows are free of any disease








[/quote]

old enough so wont grow any more? i doubt u have a 18+ rhom sitting in ur tank.

and if ur going to be ignorant like that then why the hell did u ask if they were okay to feed.
[/quote]
dawaz 
i thought you were a intellegent PERSON , its hurts if you talk like other school kids i try my best not to be rude i will ask what i need to ask its a free forum








[/quote]

Its a free forum yes, true, but if ur going to ask a question and then reply ignorantly, then wtf, why ask the question if u know what answers ur gonna get!?
[/quote]
dawaz
LISTEN KID BEHAVE YRSELF AND DONT USE THE WORD WTF NEXT TIME , THIS A FORUM NOT YOUR LIVING ROOM 
SHABBIR


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

fckn moron. w\e


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um, just to be clear, you can ask a question and use the word bullshit to reply to a well-reasoned response, but Dawgz can't use WTF?

Also, what were you looking to hear when you wrote this? What sorts of negative replies to your initial query were you hoping not to hear? Or did you expect sycophantic replies? I'm confused and would like to know...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

that was one of the rudest conversations ive read so far shabbir dont ask questions and nock answers from people trying to answer YOUR question, and what exactly is the answer you are looking for?? BOOOOO TO RUDENESS
-Josh

P.S. intellegent is not the correct spelling


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think comments have been taken out of context due to some generational and ethnic gaps in communication. So lets move on and if you want to comment on the topic...fine...if not...just close this thread...no comments needed.

Thanks


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

:rasp: So just to clear things up...Minnows BIG NO NO.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha Tank said:


> If you want to feed live feeders, get small Cichlids, Tetra's or Lifebearers instead. Minnows contain Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems. The feeders I mentioned do not contain this Thiaminase, so they are safer.
> Note: I said 'safe*r*', not 'safe', as _any fish_ you release into your piranha tank can introduce diseases or parasites.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you focus on live foods instead of much safer, more nutricious prepared foods - even if your Rhom prefers live food, it doesn't mean that's the best for him (kids would eat burgers every day if they could - but just because they want to doesn't make that healthy!)
> If I were you I'd stick with shrimp, mussel, pellets, earth worms, white fish fillet and frozen whole fish (like smelt), and only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month.


bud
same old bullshit of thiaminase an enzymes i dont believe in this my rhom is now old enough wont growq anymore so why worry bu i do make sure the minnows are free of any disease








[/quote]
Call it bullshit all you want, but keep this in mind: that _you_ don't believe in it doesn't mean sh*t - regardless of whatever you think, Thiaminase is real, and its effects are real. So don't come crying here if something's wrong with your precious fish.
Your Rhom isn't fully grown (fish never are), so yes, Thiaminase _will_ affect your fish. And besides that, Thiaminase affects fish in more ways than just growth rate.

But who am I kidding - I give you sensible advice, and you shoot it down because it apparantly is not what you wanted to hear. No need to waste a second more of my time on arrogant Mr. know-it-alls like you...


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

i was going to feed minows but a bit unhealthy


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I've heard the term 'smelt' alot on the forum, what is it Judazzz?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Smelt on Wikipedia


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> fckn moron. w\e


hello 
i am new can someone explain whats going sir


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

dont ask questions if you are just going to bitch at the responces you get, if you dont want to listen to the advice, then dont ask.

But your better off not feeding minnows, your better off not feeding live at all, but if you must, make it quarentined fish that are sold more as pets such as livebearers, killfish, cichlids, tetras etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Bullshark said:


> fckn moron. w\e


hello 
i am new can someone explain whats going sir
[/quote]
well theres a fight going on and well dawgz is right about not feeding minnows to fish. this is because of "Thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down Vitamin B1 (Thiamine), which can lead to growth and developmental problems" dawgz said. also dont feed gold fish or any fish in the carp famly i beleive.


----------



## BullShark (Oct 3, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> fckn moron. w\e


thats bad word man i am horrfied at this cool it down and dont abuse he doent listen he is no good member let him fed minniows


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

dont feed feedrs and if you do just chuck few live shrimp in there,


----------

